# Mushkin DDR3-Speicher PCGH-Edition....



## schrubby67 (17. Februar 2010)

Hallo  Frage:  Ist der Speicher mal geplant ? oder macht ihr nichts mehr mit Mushkin ?
*Mushkin DDR3-Speicher PCGH-Edition 4GB und 6 GB  oder *
*Corsair* *DDR3-Speicher PCGH-Edition 4GB und 6 GB *


----------

